# Hypnotherapy



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2007)

Has anyone any knowledge or experience of using a hypnotherapist at all? I'm looking a seeing a well recommended on to help me gain confidence and some motivation to help me lose weight and to train in class. I've recently gone through a bout of depression ( or not, I've just got a doctor to give me blood tests, results in a couple of weeks to see if it's actually hormonal/age related/physical illness) I put on a lot of weight that despite upping my training and cutting down on food will not shift even by a pound.
My training problem has been with me for a while now, I originally trained with a club that 'sold' the belts, took me a while to catch on and it left me not knowing whether I earned my belts or not. I gained my black belt with my new club after a very gruelling grading that exhausted me physically and mentally. Now the problem is that my club has changed form being a martial arts club into a fight club, I love MMA to bits but am having trouble fitting in. It's all men and I can't get stuck in with them as I get hurt so I end up sitting out. I haven't the confidence to say 'oi, play nicely and play with me!' I'm arguing with my instructor who's a good friend all the time as he thinks either I'm whinging or it's a personal attack on him.
What I want from the hypnotherapist on the mental side I think I'll achieve but it's also a scary thought allowing someone to put you under as it were. the weight loss and fitness thing is a big part of it too. I'm desparate to lose this weight.the (male) doctors have said oh it's your age, everyone puts weight on, live with it but why should I? surely I can lose weight after 50?


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 28, 2007)

Tez I'm inclined to think that part of it is stress.  You seem to be going through a hard time right now and I don't suppose the club changing into a fight club is helping you, especially with your instructor friend not supporting you.   This to me isn't a good instructor OR a good friend.  I'm sorry but that's just the way I see it.

I know you probably won't want to hear this but is it time to change clubs?  Youhave earned your black belt so if you don't want to give your friend a bad name then you could say you just feel like it's time to move on to another club where you could get more out of it.

The way to get through a depression is to solve the immeditate problems, get outside in the sunshine which helps a great deal, and do something to make yourself feel special, not a short term change, a long term one that will suit your life and mind.   hypnotherapy might _help_, but it'll only help you if you are determined to sort this out and start working on a solution, it won't do the job for you.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cheers for reply Shaderon, one of the problems is that I don't know I've got depresssion! The pyschiatrist I saw says I haven't and wanted my GP to do blood tests, the GP said of course its depression and refused! I've just gone to another partner and she's ordered them, she's concerned about the weight gain too. The other problem is that's it's also partly my club, I've put a lot of blood, sweat and tears into it and to walk away would be giving in to the men who think they can rule the roost. If I leave too the childrens classes ( still traditional) will stop as will half the classes as I teach alone on Thursdays! That includes the adults class which I can 'supervise' by being there but can't join in lol!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok this puts a slightly different slant on things.  I still think that a large part of the weight problem could be stress, hormone and chemical inbalances caused by stress can do a lot of damage to your system.  I'm glad the other partner is doing the tests, it's not really on for the doctor to refuse to do blood tests, that's only going to add to your obvious stress levels, at least they could have given you the respect of listening to you!

Depression can be clinical or mental, the mental sort turns clinical after a while.  Usually if you think you may have it, it's a touch of clinical depression anyway, there's more of us have it than realise.   All that means is a chemical imbalance in the brain, it can be sorted out temporarily with drugs but they only alleviate the problem short term and do nothing to fix it.  If it's not depression, if it's something more severe, then your doctor is even worse for not listening, we know our own bodies better than anyone else, if you think there's something wrong, it needs investigating.

Have you spoken to your friend and told him about your feelings?  Not just in a complaining way (sometimes we dont realise how we are coming over) but in a "I think this might affect the business" type of way?   Have you taken it to his/her level and try to think like them, put your point over in a way that touches them and the rest of the students, not just a way that says how it's affecting you?


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote It's the menopause my dear, it's not flu that lasts a couple of weeks you'll just have to cope with it unquote! Yes the doc was old and male! I'm rather hoping for HRT that will turn me into a young fit sex goddess lol! Seriously though, my job is stressful ( police officer on the largest Garrison in Europe) and I've been coping with most of the club issues (we run MMA fight nights too) but I can cope with all that if I'm not so damn tired all the time! I did get some supplements from a nice lady in the health shop, Dong Quai which do seem to help though. personally I think dropping the old git of a doc would help too ( my sense of humour is hanging in there by it's fingertips!)


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 28, 2007)

You sounds like something's tipped the balance and upset you and you are on a downward spiral.  Yea I agree, a doctor with an attitude is no good.   Hey I would like to be a young fit sex goddess too, if you find a way to do it, that fountain of youth would be good, then share the bounty!   I'm second in the queue!


It could be a whole host of things, menopausal symptoms are different for a lot of people but CAN BE RELIEVED!  stupid doctor... he should be given to a load of homicidal menopausal women with a hatred for doctors....   I wouldn't fancy his chances, it's probably look like a scene from Shaun of the Dead.  :lol:

Yea get them results, and get some help with the club issues, but most of all...  my feeling is you need a holiday girl.   Let someone else take the responsibiility for a bit, we all need a break from it.


----------



## Drac (Mar 28, 2007)

I dabbled in hypnosis for awhile and it will help..However unlike what you see on TV and the movies you will have to return for *reforcement *of the original command..It is not a one time deal...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 28, 2007)

Tez3,

Look up "Adrenal Stress Syndrome" online. You aren't depressed yet, but will get there as you continue to burn out, if you don't nip it in the bud. People feel the carrunning out of gas, and use symptomatic relief to punch the accelerator one more time, depleting whatever reserves they had left.

Find some rejuvenating relaxation and private time rest-and-play things to do, to stimulate Parasympathetic Nervous System activity, and inhibit the ongoing Sympathetic Nervous System activity that buring out your adrenals.

Be good,

Dave


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 28, 2007)

I tried it with no results. I was very skeptical going in and I think this is why it failed. Maybe certain people are more like to be affected. I dont know

B


----------



## Tames D (Aug 20, 2007)

I believe in hypnosis very much. I think the key is to be open to the suggestions. If you have doubts about the effectiveness of hypnosis, then I don't believe it will work for you. Find a good hypnotist and go into the session with an open mind and I think you'll have successful results.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 21, 2007)

Well several things happened since I posted this originally, the Adrenal Stress Syndrome was very interesting and i changed my diet and started feeling a bit better. I also changed my doctor, we have a female doctor at our practice so I went to her and she ordered blood tests immediately. i had the whole lot, they came back I have an underactive Thyroid and need a fairly dose of Thyroxine. i've been on that for a while and have felt heaps better.

I also went to see a Hypnotherapist and it was wonderful, I had an hours consult with him first so he could see if he could help me. he said, rightly i thnk, that everything had made me lose confidence and self esteem and he could certainly help there and also teach me to relax and meditate properly. I've always been a confident person who wasn't lacking in self esteem so i suppose it was a bit hard realising i was in my eyes quite pathetic!

The first session ( I've got the second tomorrow) was wonderful! It was like daydreaming not sleep, i could hear Pauls voice and I knew as he said I could open my eyes any time and walk away. I was relaxed and calm. What I wanted was to be able to train by myself and in class so I could lose the weight I gained and also join in with confidence in the male dominated class. I also wanted to be able to sort other stuff out in my head without that awful cottonwool feeling in my brain.

I went into our club where I train and did a workout for nearly two hours, no doubts, no stopping and thinking what's the point, just good circuit training and I really enjoyed it! I felt really good as you should afterwards and felt I achieved something. I still have to train with the class but I feel up for it!


----------



## qi-tah (Aug 21, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Well several things happened since I posted this originally, the Adrenal Stress Syndrome was very interesting and i changed my diet and started feeling a bit better. I also changed my doctor, we have a female doctor at our practice so I went to her and she ordered blood tests immediately. i had the whole lot, they came back I have an underactive Thyroid and need a fairly dose of Thyroxine. i've been on that for a while and have felt heaps better.
> 
> I also went to see a Hypnotherapist and it was wonderful, I had an hours consult with him first so he could see if he could help me. he said, rightly i thnk, that everything had made me lose confidence and self esteem and he could certainly help there and also teach me to relax and meditate properly. I've always been a confident person who wasn't lacking in self esteem so i suppose it was a bit hard realising i was in my eyes quite pathetic!
> 
> ...


 
Yeah! Good to hear that yr getting some positive action on the medical front now. When you originally talked about the combo of depression and weight gain, i immediately thought uh oh, Thyroid problem... i have a couple of mates who've trod that road so i know the symptoms. What a dropkick of a doctor who wouldn't take the blood tests for you! Tell him to shove his leeches up his ****. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't know much about hypnotherapy, but i've found mindfulness meditation to be very useful for depression... Jon Kabat-Zinn is a good place to start for more info on specific guided meditations for depression.

Good luck with it all!


----------



## MarkBarlow (Aug 21, 2007)

My wife is a hypnotherapist and specializes in weight loss, stop smoking and relaxation.  From what I understand, the client's attitude and willingness to help themselves is incredibly important.  Hypnotherapy helps a person focus and create a positive inner dialog that promotes the change.


----------

